# recipie ideas to take into work



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

Wanted to see what high protein lunch ideas you guys have that i could make and take into work. We have a microwave so heating shouldnt be an issue


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

No tuna+pasta recipies btw. I think im sick of tuna now lol


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

I take 2 beef burgers and a large wholemeal bap some days for a change.Also make stew as well which tastes mint.


----------



## mrh (Jul 9, 2011)

I Take Stir fry Chicken with peppers and other veggies usually with some nandos peri peri sauce tastes so good!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

just put some chicken in the pan fry it up with heinz BBQ sauce along with your veggies, cook up some rice and their you go (BBQ chicken & rice) :thumb:


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Dice some chicken up and fry it at home then take in and eat with some uncle bens rice in a bag 2 mins in microwave.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

1kg chicken

tin of tomatoes

3 gloves of garlic

chilli flakes

salt and pepper

roast it all in oven for 30mins

divide into 5 equal tubs with 100-200g of basmati steamed rice - Thats a weeks dinners sorted and itll freeze!!

1kg mince

500g potatoes

200g carrots

5-6 onions

gravy granules (not too many)

3 oxo cubes6 tablespoons of EVOO

brown mince- slice and dice veg and cook till soft then add in meat.. simmer for 30mins - leave to cool

divide into 5 tubs as before and freeze

boring and very samey but works for me... 4 mins in microwave once defrosted and easy simple protein packed dinners


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

1 whole chicken cold with two whey shakes for dipping


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

chicken jambalaya.

you can make it to fit your macros (varying the amounts of rice/chicken/chorize etc) with a little bit of thought and it can be frozen and re-heated with no probs.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Currently eating 250g sandwich steak that I cooked last night with a tea spoon of pataks madras paste and a tin of tomatoes. Lovely! Had the same earlier post workout with 125g cooked basmati rice. It's a winner!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

250g fried lean mince with onion, and some potato mashed


----------

